# Look what I'm reading...



## EDL (Jun 12, 2012)

WOOT!  It's here!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 12, 2012)

W00t! I had a T1i before I got a 5D. It was a great camera to start with, especially if you like video. Enjoy! (But read the manual first  )


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations!

Also... good job for actually READING the fine manual.  A few hours spent actually learning the various controls will go a long way to putting you in control of the camera rather than frustrated and at the mercy of it.  David Busch has a series of books for MANY different DSLRs (each book is written for a specific model) that go into greater depth than the owners manual.


----------



## EDL (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, I admit, I'm a bit overwhelmed with all the settings and the menus.  Trying to divide it up into sections.  Reading the settings for all the defaults first, then what each button and knob does, all the shootting modes, then learn how to change all those settings on the fly, etc.

Somehow I think this is going to be more than a few hours, lol.  That little manual is almost an inch thick and the pages are fine paper (i.e. a lot of pages!).

I did take the picture of the manual with the camera though.  Got the battery charged up, inserted the SD card and just wanted to make sure it would actually power on and take a pic.  I just used whatever it was set to at the factory, except I did change the pic default to RAW, then hand held it in the low light with no flash, but it came out enough to know what it is.  Ran it through the included DPP software and saved as JPG, then resized.

Man, work is just dragging along so slowly today.....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2012)

Sweet.. when is your first wedding gig?


----------



## JonathanNYC (Jun 13, 2012)

i watched the DVD that came with my 60D fantastic!


----------



## KenC (Jun 13, 2012)

Skip all the pages on the special shooting modes and you'll get through it faster.  For the most part, no one who's serious about photography should be using them.


----------



## EDL (Jun 13, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Sweet.. when is your first wedding gig?



LOL!!  NEVER!!!


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

KenC said:


> Skip all the pages on the special shooting modes and you'll get through it faster.  For the most part, no one who's serious about photography should be using them.



Will try to!


----------

